
Valid Credit Card Number Generator for Testing Purposes - mbesto
http://www.getcreditcardnumbers.com/
======
isleyaardvark
Why not just use the numbers the card issuers provide for testing purposes?
Like 4111-1111-1111-1111 for Visa?

<http://www.tech-faq.com/test-credit-card-numbers.html>

~~~
gee_totes
Another helpful link for test credit card numbers (with Visa, Amex,
Mastercard, Diners Club?, etc.):

[http://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/vhelp/paypalmanager_help/...](http://www.paypalobjects.com/en_US/vhelp/paypalmanager_help/credit_card_numbers.htm)

------
joshuahedlund
Great idea.. I could definitely see myself using this in e-commerce testing.

However, some of the wording seems a little vague to me. It says "they are
completely fake" and calls them "fake credit card numbers," but I do not see
any mention of (what seems to me) the inevitable possibility that the
algorithm might pop out a legitimate number. I have no idea what are the odds
of that happening (possibly very low), but if it's possible, can you really
call them "fake"?

~~~
0m1cr0n
Even if an in-use credit card number is generated, you would still need the
name, expiration date and cvv2 to complete most online purchases. Depending on
the vendor, you may also require the billing address of the cardholder.

It's somewhat unlikely that this tool will generate many "real" account
numbers, as the Bank Identification Number field is being randomly generated
as well. These account numbers only satisfy the Luhn check for validity.

You might find these links interesting, they explain credit card data in
depth:

[http://www.dirigodev.com/blog/anatomy-of-a-credit-card-
numbe...](http://www.dirigodev.com/blog/anatomy-of-a-credit-card-number/)

[http://blog.opensecurityresearch.com/2012/02/deconstructing-...](http://blog.opensecurityresearch.com/2012/02/deconstructing-
credit-cards-data.html)

~~~
juan_juarez
Well, not so much billing address but at least the zip code.

------
graham_king_3
Very nicely presented. My credit card page and code have been top search
result for years - it's about time someone improved upon it! Thanks.

<http://www.darkcoding.net/credit-card-numbers/>
<http://www.darkcoding.net/credit-card-generator/>

If the code on darkcoding helped you build your project (we have the exact
same card issuers), could you give attribution?

It would also be very cool if you open-sourced that site. The code on
darkcoding is GPL, not AGPL, so you're not required to. Would still be cool of
you :-)

~~~
vasco
I'll clean it up and open-source it when I have a bit of time! I used your
prefixes and based my code on yours for what I did, I've already put you in
the footer, but heroku's git server is acting up, as soon as I can it'll be
online with a link back to you!

------
eli
" _If you've ever found yourself trying to try a product online which required
a credit card, even when you just want to take a look, you know why we made
this._ "

Could I get an example? Off the top of my head I can't think of any sites that
require a credit card, but don't authorize or charge it.

~~~
vasco
The most common example I know is calculating shipping prices on Amazon.

~~~
GFischer
Also the Amazon Kindle is really stupid, doesn't let you do free downloads
without a credit card.

------
Jacqued
If you're not american, this can also come in handy when you want to register
a new App Store account and are tired of having to trick the UI every time
because of stupid country limitations.

~~~
Spoom
If the App Store requires a valid credit card, I'm surprised they don't try to
do a preauth for $1.00 or something similar to validate your information. (I'm
unfamiliar if this is actually the case as I don't generally use OS X / iOS.)

------
prezjordan
Great project idea - nicely presented. I'm a fan

------
olragon
<http://www.fakenamegenerator.com/>

------
rada
Have you thought of naming it lipsum.cc? Catchy and available.

~~~
vasco
Also much more expensive and not as easy to find though

------
jrosenblatt
But we need an expiration date for testing!

~~~
eli
Pick any date in the future... unless you actually need a valid card number,
then this site is no help anyway.

------
16s
No JCB cards? They are big in Asia.

------
DigitalSea
Yes, for "testing purposes" - queue Dr Evil animated GIF in 3...2...1.

